# Fruit I.D.



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

I would like to know what these might be. I first thought they were sand plums, but they are still on the tree as of today sept. 4th. They have yellow flesh, medium thickness skin, and a rough roundish stone. The juice is pretty abundant and dries to a very sticky residue. I could not pick up any smell. I touched one to my tongue and it is like a green persimmon, set my whole mouth on edge. Any way, what might they be and are they edible.
thanks, Dale


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll be curious, too. The fruits somewhat resemble crabapples or cherries, the way they hang on a single stem, but the leaves look like cherry/peach/plum, and you do say they have a stone. I don't have a good sense of the size of the fruit. Are they about golfball size? Sue


----------



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

They are about 1 inch in diameter, smaller than a golf ball.
They are larger than a cherry.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

hmmm..alternate simple leaves,,closest I can come is some type of plum..is the seed round but somewhat flattened ? says the fruits ripen sept to oct,,some are better cooked, uses are fruit and jelly(which will require pectin)..sure looks like a wild plum. Is there a "line" around the long axis like on domestic plums?


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like Juneberries?
http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Plants.Folder/Juneberries.html
some better pictures
http://foragingpictures.com/plants/Juneberries/

and bears love 'em


----------



## uncommonskills (Aug 14, 2010)

From the look of the bushes, they are probably a kind of wild plum. Usually when they get ripe they will be sweet, but the skins will still pucker your mouth. 

I would get a confirmed ID from a field guide or someone local, and if they are very tart, try making preserves with them.

John


----------



## catinhat (Aug 26, 2010)

Hm...my friend just gave me some sour cherries - in September! - that just ripened. They don't look like sour cherries I'm used to - the skins are a bit chalky looking, the inside flesh is a golden yellow. The pits are larger than normal, too, because I couldn't get them to go through my pitters! I ended up cooking them down with a bit of water and taking the juice - I'll make some jelly when the weather gets cold (the juice is in the freezer for now). 

The one I tasted just tasted sour - no specific cherry flavor - and the skin was thicker than what I'm used to on sour cherries too. When I cooked them down for juice, there was the cherry aroma that I would expect. She picked them from a tree they planted in their orchard, so I can find out the specific variety if you think this is the same thing. 

I am new here at this forum, and sometimes I 'lose' threads (this is a busy board!), so if you don't hear from me, PM me so I can get you the info.

Hope this helps,
-catinhat


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Look like sand plums we still have them on the bushes here. I have never seen them this late that I can remember. They just seem to be hanging there and not ripening all the way.


----------

